# DEAL: 2 x 1GB Macbook/Pro ram for only $151.99 + free shipping



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

See this Red Flag Deals thread:
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=357077

Be sure to follow the link for the 5% discount in the thread.

Two 1GB SO-DIMM modules for Macbook computers,
DDR2, PC2-5300, 667 mhz. 200-pin. $159.99

SKU #202242881

A good deal for upgrading from 2x256mb.

I'm getting a set with next day delivery for only $187.51 TOTAL! No brokerage, GST/PST included.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Should be noted that these will also work on the new iMacs (Core Duo and Core 2 Duo), as well as the Mac minis (Core Duo).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd be cautious on this
hunt buy.com here

http://www.ripoffreport.com

and read their terms of service.



> Terms and Conditions
> READ CAREFULLY. This Terms of Use Agreement ("Terms of Use") applies to use of the Buy.com Canada website located at http://ca.buy.com (the "Site"). The Site is the property of Buy.com Canada Inc. ("Buy.com Canada"). Before you make any purchases, you must first establish a customer account ("My Account"). BY CLICKING "I HAVE READ, UNDERSTAND AND AGREE TO THE TERMS OF USE," YOU AGREE TO THESE TERMS OF USE. IF YOU DO NOT AGREE, DO NOT CLICK ON THE BUTTON AND DO NOT USE THE SITE.
> Buy.com Canada reserves the right, at its sole discretion, to change, add or remove portions of this Terms of Use, at any time. It is your responsibility to check this Terms of Use each time before using the Site. Your continued use of the Site following the posting of changes will mean that you accept and agree to the changes. You agree that all subsequent purchases by you will be subject to the terms and conditions of this Terms of Use, which shall apply until we post a modified Terms of Use and then in accordance with such modified Terms of Use. As long as you comply with this Terms of Use and any such modifications, Buy.com Canada grants you ("End User") a personal, non-exclusive, non-transferable, non-sublicensable, limited privilege to enter and use the Site.
> 1. Content; Copyright and Trademark Notice. All media (downloaded or samples), software, text, images, graphics, user interfaces, music, videos, photographs, trademarks, logos, artwork and other content on the Site (collectively, "Content"), including but not limited to the design, selection, arrangement, and coordination of such Content on the Site is owned or licensed by or to Buy.com Canada, and is protected by copyright, trade dress, and trademark laws, and various other intellectual property rights laws. Except as expressly provided in this Terms of Use, no part of the Site and no Content may be reproduced, recorded, retransmitted, sold, rented, broadcast, distributed, published, uploaded, posted, publicly displayed, altered to make new works, performed, digitized, compiled, translated or transmitted in any way to any other computer, website or other medium or for any commercial purpose, without Buy.com Canada's prior express written consent. Except as expressly provided herein, you are not granted any rights or license to patents, copyrights, trade secrets, trade dress, rights of publicity or trademarks with respect to any of the Content, and Buy.com Canada reserves all rights not expressly granted hereunder. Buy.com Canada expressly disclaims all responsibility and liability for uses by you of any Content obtained on or in connection with the Site. BUY.COM, BUY.COM CANADA, BUYMUSIC.COM, YUB and THE INTERNET SUPERSTORE are registered trademarks, trademarks or service marks of Buy.com Canada and/or its affiliated companies. All custom graphics, icons, logos and service names are registered trademarks, trademarks or service marks of Buy.com Canada and/or its affiliated companies. All other trademarks or service marks are property of their respective owners. The use of any Buy.com Canada trademark or service mark without Buy.com Canada’s express written consent is strictly prohibited.
> ...


compare that to a reliable and honest supplier

http://eshop.macsales.com/Service/tos/

caveat emptor ...in most cases deals that seem to good to be true........are.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, I jumped on this deal too - too good to pass up - I think I'll be getting a clearout Rev A MacBook when the new Core2 MB's are released (sometime soon?) so this it a killer deal on a RAM upgrade. 

EDIT: MacDoc's right about being cautious... but I've ordered from BUY.com before, and I've never had a problem... but yeah, those Terms of Sale are a little sketchy. (fingers crossed... :S )


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

continued - it's impossible to read in their little box of text and youhave to agree to it to buy.



> 13. Disclaimer of Warranties. THE SITE, PRODUCTS, SERVICES, CONTENT, DIGITAL DOWNLOADS, SOFTWARE, ARTWORK, DATA, AND INFORMATION ARE PROVIDED "AS IS." ALL OF BUY.COM CANADA’S PHYSICAL PRODUCTS ARE GUARANTEED AGAINST MATERIAL DEFECTS FOR THIRTY (30) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF INVOICE. EXCEPT AS EXPRESSLY STATED HEREIN AND EXCEPT FOR ANY MANDATORY MINIMUM WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS PURSUANT TO APPLICABLE LAW THAT CANNOT BE WAIVED BY YOU, BUY.COM CANADA EXPRESSLY DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES AND/OR CONDITIONS, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, AS TO ANY MATTER WHATSOEVER RELATING TO OR REFERENCED BY THE BUY.COM CANADA SITE, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES AND/OR CONDITIONS OF MERCHANTABILITY OR QUALITY OF DATA AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, SUITABILITY, TITLE, NON-INFRINGEMENT, LACK OF VIRUSES OR CORRESPONDENCE TO DESCRIPTION.
> 14. LIMITATION OF LIABILITY. THE ENTIRE RISK ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF THE SITE, THE USE OF ANY PRODUCTS AND/OR SERVICES OFFERED ON OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SITE, AND/OR THE USE OF ANY CONTENT REMAINS WITH YOU. IN NO EVENT SHALL BUY.COM CANADA OR ITS LICENSORS OR ANY OF THEIR OFFICERS, DIRECTORS, EMPLOYEES, AGENTS OR AFFILIATES BE LIABLE FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, DIRECT, INDIRECT, SPECIAL, PUNITIVE, OR OTHER DAMAGES WHATSOEVER (INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF BUSINESS PROFITS, BUSINESS INTERRUPTION, LOSS OF BUSINESS INFORMATION OR OTHER DATA, OR OTHER PECUNIARY LOSS) ARISING OUT OF THIS TERMS OF USE OR THE USE OF OR INABILITY TO USE ANY PRODUCTS, SERVICES AND/OR CONTENT, WITH THE DELAY OR INABILITY TO USE THE BUY.COM CANADA SITE OR RELATED SERVICES, THE PROVISION OF OR FAILURE TO PROVIDE PRODUCTS OR SERVICES, OR FOR ANY INFORMATION, SOFTWARE, PRODUCTS, SERVICES AND CONTENT OBTAINED THROUGH THE SITE, OR OTHERWISE ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF THE BUY.COM CANADA SITE WHETHER BASED ON CONTRACT, TORT, NEGLIGENCE, STRICT LIABILITY OR OTHERWISE EVEN IF BUY.COM CANADA HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. NOTWITHSTANDING ANYTHING ELSE IN THIS TERMS OF USE OR POSTED ON THE SITE, THE MAXIMUM LIABILITY THAT BUY.COM CANADA AND/OR ANY OF ITS AFFILIATED COMPANIES SHALL HAVE IS LIMITED TO ANY AMOUNTS ACTUALLY PAID TO BUY.COM CANADA BY END USER. ORDER INFORMATION SUCH AS BILLING OR SHIPPING ADDRESS THAT IS INACCURATE OR INCOMPLETE MAY RESULT IN DELAYS THAT SHALL NOT BE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF BUY.COM CANADA AND/OR ANY OF ITS AFFILIATED COMPANIES. YOU ACKNOWLEDGE AND AGREE THAT THE LIMITATIONS OF LIABILITY, DISCLAIMERS OF WARRANTIES AND LIMITED REMEDIES SET FORTH HEREIN REPRESENT AN INSEPARABLE ALLOCATION OF RISK (INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, IN THE EVENT OF A TOTAL AND FUNDAMENTAL BREACH OF THIS TERMS OF USE) THAT IS AN ESSENTIAL BASIS OF THE BARGAIN BETWEEN THE PARTIES.
> 15. Policy to Terminate Privileges for Copyright Infringement. Pursuant to 17 U.S.C. § 512 as amended by Title II of the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (the "Act"), Buy.com Canada Inc. will terminate the account of any customer, or vendor who uses his or her privileges to unlawfully transmit copyrighted material without a license, valid defense or fair use privilege to do so. After proper notification by the copyright holder or its agent to the Buy.com Canada and later confirmation through court order or an admission by the customer that an account has been an instrument of unlawful infringement, Buy.com Canada will terminate the infringing customer's account. Buy.com Canada may also in its sole discretion decide to terminate a customer's account privileges prior to that time if it has good belief that infringement has in fact occurred. In addition, pursuant to 17 U.S.C. § 512(c), Buy.com Canada has implemented procedures for receiving written notification of claimed infringements and for processing such claims in accordance with the Act. Buy.com Canada respects the intellectual property of others and we ask other to do the same. If you believe that your copyright has been infringed through the Buy.com Canada website, please contact "Legal Department", via facsimile at (949) 389-2800, or mail at:
> Attn: Legal Department, Buy.com Canada Inc., 85 Enterprise, Aliso Viejo CA 92656
> ...


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I found 2GB of Hynix 667MHz DDR2 PC-5300 ram on eBay, and won it for under $200. It's been flawless in my MacBook.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry Macdoc. Could you distill your caveat?? For example, I could list Apple's terms here and it would be even longer. I don't understand your specific point.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are many complaints about buy.com and their terms are a bit on the dodgy side compared to a online source like OWC.

The deal is far far below market and resolving issues with buy.com in light of their terms and in light of the complaints may be no easy issue. They clearly force you to skip the terms - as it's some 20,000 words in a 2" square box.

RAM is only a good deal if it works in the machines properly.
We've had entire batches from good suppliers with problems on machines the RAM is spec'd for - one reason we insist on pre -testing sets.

When it's as far below market as that - my suspicion would be very high about what is being shipped - in addition the image on the site is of a dimm not a sodimm.

as I suggested - caveat emptor.

I put the whole thing up since you have to say you've read it to buy from them and at least for those that really do want to read it.....it's much easier.

On top of that this kind of stuff



> . Consent To Collection, Use & Disclosure of Your Personal Information. As more fully described in our Privacy Policy, (click here to view), you must disclose certain Personally Identifiable Information to use our Site, register, and make purchases. As a condition of registering with our Site or making any purchases of any products and/or services or conduct any transactions, you represent that you have first read our Privacy Policy and *consent to the collection, use and disclosure of your Personally Identifiable Information and Non-Personally Identifiable Information*


You need to read the privacy policy as well.....they can change the terms when they want...etc etc.

So not ony are you acknowledging reading the first 20,000 word opus - but the Privacy policy as well.

Does this really strike you as an approach to protect you the consumer????


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never had a problem with buy.com, I've actually been impressed with their good prices and fast turnaround on shipping. Usually the FREE shipping that I always go for is here in 2-3 days.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Yup, i also have NEVER had a problem with buy.com Canada(purchased around 5 6 orders). Shipping was pretty fast(even for free) and service was good. Ordered this ram. Thanks!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's good info.
If the photo was not wrong and the price not so far below market I'd not have reacted but in combination with online complaints it all sounded dodgy.

One thing that happens in these cases is each module is marked as a 1 gig kit.
So what appears to be 2 x 1 gig is actually 2 x 512.

If the photo was of the actual so-dimm that's easy to determine. It's a common issue.

They are not listing the actual acp-ep part number but rather the apple part number.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Pay with a reputable credit card.

If the deal isn't to your liking, or the RAM doesn't work, or they won't take it back with a solid RMA, do a chargeback.

Credit card companies value their customers and deal with chargebacks on this kind of merchandise all the time. You'll get your money back.

That said, I've read nothing that states that this RAM won't work in Apple computers as noted above, and that it in any way costs more than the price buy.com agrees to charge. Online sellers sell items for less than market value all the time to get you as a customer. This is a sale price.

And that said, I guess we'll see. I'm sure it's nice to deal with a company that responds to an order instantaneously (even if it's only a bot-reply and not a human), rather than a month later. If the RAM works and keeps on working, fine.


----------



## Frank E (Mar 17, 2004)

*Buy com*

Yea but what about:

"4. LIMITATION OF LIABILITY. THE ENTIRE RISK ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF THE SITE, THE USE OF ANY PRODUCTS AND/OR SERVICES OFFERED ON OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SITE, AND/OR THE USE OF ANY CONTENT REMAINS WITH YOU. IN NO EVENT SHALL BUY.COM CANADA OR ITS LICENSORS OR ANY OF THEIR OFFICERS, DIRECTORS, EMPLOYEES, AGENTS OR AFFILIATES BE LIABLE FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, DIRECT, INDIRECT, SPECIAL, PUNITIVE, OR OTHER DAMAGES WHATSOEVER (INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF BUSINESS PROFITS, BUSINESS INTERRUPTION, LOSS OF BUSINESS INFORMATION OR OTHER DATA, OR OTHER PECUNIARY LOSS) ARISING OUT OF THIS TERMS OF USE OR THE USE OF OR INABILITY TO USE ANY PRODUCTS, SERVICES AND/OR CONTENT, WITH THE DELAY OR INABILITY TO USE THE BUY.COM CANADA SITE OR RELATED SERVICES"

have you considered the consequences?
I have and it is thought provoking.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I believe the possible consequences of the clause quoted here might be, perhaps, the inability to use the buy.com website for an hour.

Of course, "legal precedent" being what it is in the United States these days, you could probably still proceed with a lawsuit against them as a result.



Frank E said:


> Yea but what about:
> 
> "4. LIMITATION OF LIABILITY. THE ENTIRE RISK ARISING OUT OF THE USE OF THE SITE, THE USE OF ANY PRODUCTS AND/OR SERVICES OFFERED ON OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SITE, AND/OR THE USE OF ANY CONTENT REMAINS WITH YOU. IN NO EVENT SHALL BUY.COM CANADA OR ITS LICENSORS OR ANY OF THEIR OFFICERS, DIRECTORS, EMPLOYEES, AGENTS OR AFFILIATES BE LIABLE FOR ANY CONSEQUENTIAL, INCIDENTAL, DIRECT, INDIRECT, SPECIAL, PUNITIVE, OR OTHER DAMAGES WHATSOEVER (INCLUDING, WITHOUT LIMITATION, DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF BUSINESS PROFITS, BUSINESS INTERRUPTION, LOSS OF BUSINESS INFORMATION OR OTHER DATA, OR OTHER PECUNIARY LOSS) ARISING OUT OF THIS TERMS OF USE OR THE USE OF OR INABILITY TO USE ANY PRODUCTS, SERVICES AND/OR CONTENT, WITH THE DELAY OR INABILITY TO USE THE BUY.COM CANADA SITE OR RELATED SERVICES"
> 
> ...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Uh... This is the same paragraph from Futureshop.ca:

FUTURE SHOP AND ITS PROVIDERS WILL NEVER BE LIABLE TO YOU OR ANY OTHER PERSON FOR ANY INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL, SPECIAL, PUNITIVE OR EXEMPLARY LOSS OR DAMAGE ARISING FROM, CONNECTED WITH, OR RELATING TO THE WEBSITE OR THIS AGREEMENT INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO LOSS OF DATA, BUSINESS, MARKETS, SAVINGS, INCOME, PROFITS, USE, PRODUCTION, REPUTATION OR GOODWILL, ANTICIPATED OR OTHERWISE, OR ECONOMIC LOSS, UNDER ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY (WHETHER IN CONTRACT, TORT, STRICT LIABILITY OR ANY OTHER THEORY OR LAW OR EQUITY), REGARDLESS OF ANY NEGLIGENCE OR OTHER FAULT OR WRONGDOING (INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION GROSS NEGLIGENCE AND FUNDAMENTAL BREACH) BY FUTURE SHOP OR ANY PERSON FOR WHOM FUTURE SHOP IS RESPONSIBLE, AND EVEN IF FUTURE SHOP HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH LOSS OR DAMAGE BEING INCURRED.

Sounds like regular legal mumbo-jumbo to me. And the Futureshop one is eerily similar to the Buy.com one.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think covers if you bought a computer that was mission critical to your business and it crapped out and your business failed because of it. You can't get back at them for damages.

That's like one of Macdoc's clients who may lose data (i.e. customer data, accounts receivable) and then blames him for the equipment that is sold to them. CYA for the vendor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

However has the right approach - use the CC to cover. I'm sure the lawyers love writing those magnum opi. You just hire a bigger gun....aka CC company ....to short circuit the nonsense.

I much prefer Larry's approach at OWC tho he's had his share of hiccups ....it always gets corrected.

I guess we will know very soon how good the "deal" is.


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

Anybody get a chance to try this ram out yet?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

joyjoy said:


> Anybody get a chance to try this ram out yet?


You can find lots of talk about it on another forum
Seems to work with many MB and MBP models but some people have had issues.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

One guy has serious issues and that puts doubt in a lot of peoples' minds. I still haven't got mine yet despite the expedited shipping I paid...


----------



## etony (Oct 27, 2006)

I know this is kind of an old thread but for those of you that ordered this ram - did you ever receive it?? I'm still waiting for mine and it's been 2 months!!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Nope. Never got it. Cancelled my order 2 weeks ago.

Even the cancellation is pending.  Never going to order from them again.

A7


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I heard that some of the first few days' orders were fulfilled, but the company quickly ran out of stock and did not fulfill those from several days in.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I keep getting - "we're trying to fill your order" e-mails, and they keep saying you can canel if you want - but who knows... they haven't charged my card, so I'll keep waiting to see if this deal goes through. I can use my 1GB RAM for now


----------



## dannyrabbittang (Nov 2, 2006)

chances are they'll never send you your order, the just want you to cancel, the exact same ram is not selling for $300+. I was smart and got the 2GB for $160 deal elsewhere, but when my friend asked me about it last week I went back to the various sites to check and it's $300+ EVERYWHERE.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

on a related note; when are ram prices going to drop?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

dannyrabbittang said:


> chances are they'll never send you your order, the just want you to cancel, the exact same ram is not selling for $300+. I was smart and got the 2GB for $160 deal elsewhere, but when my friend asked me about it last week I went back to the various sites to check and it's $300+ EVERYWHERE.


Yeah - at the same time as the Buy.com deal there was an NCIX deal that also went OOS about the same time. It kinda ticks me off 'cause I ordered this RAM really early (October 26th) and people who ordered after me (October 28th) have posted that they got it shopped, but I never did. Pretty crummy.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm still waiting and hoping.


----------

